# The wage for Finishing carpenters in N. America?



## DMJCarpentry (Jan 6, 2014)

asgoodasdead, like I said that is not typical, but this guy somehow manages to pay well and make money. He's got a lot of work lined up also. I think a lot of it has to do with name recognition. He is very well known in this area in North Jersey and people pay a premium and wait months for him to do their project. I agree it's insane, I can't bill myself out on my jobs at that rate. Don't know where you are located in NJ but if you want his number I'll hook you up!


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

is this guy a general contractor or just does finish work? yeah, PM me his company name and number if you could. maybe he needs framers. or another employee.


----------



## paradisemike (Nov 12, 2010)

You could make 20 an hour here in Naples. Top notch can make $60 an hour or more. But because you are Canadian, can cause a concern for you.


----------



## Imakenice (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Yoshi- I am in Vancouver as well, ticketed, working in commercial. Carpenters typically get 25-30 around her as an employee, from what I can tell. A guy is doing well to be making 30 plus, and will usually be a lead/foreman. The decent jobs will have benefits and a vehicle, if applicable. This is working for someone-not as a sub or contractor. 

Yes the cost of living is higher here, but the wages aren't higher to compensate, unfortunately. I have a lot of carpenter buddies, the ones who are making good coin (35 per hour plus, overtime paid properly) are working in northern BC, or other places out of town. 

That's where the money is right now, for the most part- out of town.


----------



## Bencouver (Sep 17, 2009)

Imakenice said:


> Hey Yoshi- I am in Vancouver as well, ticketed, working in commercial. Carpenters typically get 25-30 around her as an employee, from what I can tell. A guy is doing well to be making 30 plus, and will usually be a lead/foreman. The decent jobs will have benefits and a vehicle, if applicable. This is working for someone-not as a sub or contractor.
> 
> Yes the cost of living is higher here, but the wages aren't higher to compensate, unfortunately. I have a lot of carpenter buddies, the ones who are making good coin (35 per hour plus, overtime paid properly) are working in northern BC, or other places out of town.
> 
> That's where the money is right now, for the most part- out of town.


Where are you working? I am working on a new manulife building on howe st across from the courthouse. Like I said, I get $35 as a sub and I am way overpaid compared to most guys on site. I kind of snuck into formwork because I was doing finishing for them and was probably underpaid for what I provide in that area. Now I am learning a new skill on their dollar.


----------



## Imakenice (Jul 9, 2013)

I work for a smaller company doing store and restaurant build-outs.

Well I hope that gig is working out for you.. I found self employed I always made a bit more money, (sometimes a nicer chunk, sometimes not) however having to provide all the tools, more wear and tear on the vehicle, insurance and compo, adds up at the end of the year so good to account for all that..

I still think carpenters and renovators are in general underpaid in society, compared to what some white collar careers pull in.....


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

I’m at 35-40$. Lower then that like a contractor do not make sense. 30$/hour should be rock bottom.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

tipitop said:


> I’m at 35-40$. Lower then that like a contractor do not make sense. 30$/hour should be rock bottom.


are you talking about your rate as an employee or what you charge customers as a business owner?


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

asgoodasdead said:


> are you talking about your rate as an employee or what you charge customers as a business owner?


Like a business owner. Self employed more precise. No way that you can make so much like an employee.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

tipitop said:


> Like a business owner. Self employed more precise. No way that you can make so much like an employee.


I guess in minnesota. $30-35 is top pay for an employee here. what contractors charge customers is much higher.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

asgoodasdead said:


> I guess in minnesota. $30-35 is top pay for an employee here. what contractors charge customers is much higher.


How much contractors charge? I talk with a guy that is commercial trimmer, owner of company. He claim be at 60$/hour. But notice above comments. Most are lower then myself even as self employed.
Well I spot you do framing. I do light framing, stairs etc but mostly do trim. Of course framers take more, much heavier job. May be that will frame one house this spring.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

our hourly trim rate is actually higher than our hourly framing rate. last trim job we just finished we were at $60/hr per man. framing is usually around $45/hr per man


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

asgoodasdead said:


> our hourly trim rate is actually higher than our hourly framing rate. last trim job we just finished we were at $60/hr per man. framing is usually around $45/hr per man


Well I beside my job try to make an international Internet business. If that fail, and I will know till end of year I will go into realtor job in hope to become a home flipper. As I post in another thread if I would flip houses for myself and do carpentry at them it would be 500-700$/hour. No only myself I think any one from us at last should try investment in houses, flipping etc.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

flipping houses is tough around here. market might be different there, but I know guys who've tried flipping houses around here and actually lost money at it.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

asgoodasdead said:


> flipping houses is tough around here. market might be different there, but I know guys who've tried flipping houses around here and actually lost money at it.


One of investors that I work for made past year 100K profit at two houses. I know is thought but worth a try.


----------



## Tenon Cutter (Apr 18, 2013)

asgoodasdead said:


> I guess in minnesota. $30-35 is top pay for an employee here. what contractors charge customers is much higher.


I'm a trim carpenter here in minnesota ( where you can drink the tap water and breathe the air). I recently went out on my own. When I was an employee, I was charged out at $63.50 per hour. My wage was 29.90. I currently charge my clients ( granted, only a handful so far) $65 per hour. Seems to be the high end standard up here in Duluth


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I charge out at $175.00 per hour. And I do free quotes 4 hours a day.
I work from 9 to 4 and take an hour for lunch. No weekends.
I take my time and do quality work.
Why am I not making a go of self-employment? 

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Anyone care to put there two pennies of what there paying there guys???
> 
> General Labor no to min skill no tool except for maybe a bag. $10-12.50/h
> 
> ...


That's pretty much in line with what we're paying in Michigan now. We're a small non-union shop. 2-6 guys


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I worked with a younger guy years ago,

He was the lead at the place so he had too make sure I knew that,

I just let my work talk for itself, he went out on his own and we partnered up on a camp.

I tried telling him he left way too much money on the table but didn't want too hear it.

I built the foundation for him and I cut while him and his guy framed , tried saving him from him self a couple times and heard his ego reply. When he realized he screwed up he blamed me lmao, after it was weather tight,

I parted ways, main reason was some special cut siding that wouldn't be in for 2 months. I told him we wouldn't be there in 2 months he thought we would.

A couple years back I did some finish carpentry for him ended up doing a little more and since he was on vacation. Blew it out for him! Oh I'll pay you more lol he didn't .

So seeing its so slow, I've been thinking of working for someone else. Just show up minimal tools and go home. Don't need the stress anymore!

Problem is I show people pics and it goes quiet!!!
Over qualified maybe!!

I use my buddy as a reference and he text me an offer!

He starts out saying he's doing something right because he's not working for someone else!!

Then goes on to say age is only a number and I'm the BOSS!! I don't want to waste time and argue but if you have a better way I might listen!

Then he says he will give me 17.50 an hour lmfao

I'm hoping it picks up quick or I might just drop my tool belt in the garbage and go load trucks somewhere!! Atleast I can ride my bike too work!


----------



## Burgerbuilders (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm a lead carpenter in a small town in northern Pennsylvania. 
I've been at this for 15 years. I frame, trim, siding, decks, doors, windows, everything. I sub, so I carry my own insurance, my own truck and tools. 
The guy I mainly work for provides all the scaffolding, ladders, compressors, ect. I charge by the hour. The guy I mainly work for pays $22 an hour for me. 

Am I getting ripped off? How much shoul I be getting do you honestly think?


----------

